# Front Mount Snow Blower upgrades on MF2360



## DRWEBER (Sep 25, 2020)

After two winters of snowblowing and through trial and error I have reinforced the main hitch frame with a brand new one in side angles all around the corners of the blower and they also lined the inside of the blower the fan in the shute with polyethylene one eighth “ thick and this seems to take care of a lot of the plugging up from wet snow. I also took the original cutting edge off and it put a high strength steel cutting edge two of them on top of each other welded one in place and bolted it on. I do a lot of sidewalks and driveways in my town so there is a lot of wear on the corners along curbs.The sheer pin fiasco on the propeller shaft I’ve had to modify that too because I go through too many sheer pins.


----------



## DRWEBER (Sep 25, 2020)

Installed an aftermarket actuator also rear cast-iron weights on the back underneath the three point hitch on the frame another 90 pounds there and I made a quick hitch for five dollars instead of $500 and it works good. 4” wheel spacers and rim guard in tires with chains and a homemade rear blade makes a good unit for blowing and scraping driveways in my town.


----------

